# What weed is this? Invading my newly laid St Augustine



## littleego

Hundreds of them are spreading all over. They are ez to pull but they just keep popping up. It's now full of these and you can't even see the St Augustine anymore. The lawn was laid down 2 months ago.

Crabs?


----------



## RentalLawn

Looks like poa trivialis. Could've been a bad area in the sod farm...Maybe see if you have a weed warranty with the new sod? But, pull up as much as you can - I see seed heads already. But I figure a healthy dose of pre-emergent is in your future come next season once your St. Auggie is established.


----------



## Spammage

Agreed that it's definitely a poa. Not sure if it's annua or trivialis though.


----------



## 2L8

Flowering grass in January? I have no doubt that it is Poa annua. The light green color, the transversely curled leaves, and the dull underside to the leaf blades all point to that.

This stuff is also growing and blooming here right now, and I've already pulled a couple dozen of them out of the lawn.


----------



## littleego

Thanks. Not sure where these came from. As these are newly laid lawn. Unless it came from the sod farm contaminated. Or, the guys that did the install, put down a layer of soil that was infested with these. As the majority are coming out of the seams between the sods.

Yeah, I've pulled about half a trash bin full. Still have a long way to go.


----------

